# Going to have my gall bladder removed in an hour's time....



## Cubist (28 Oct 2014)

So what can I expect? Recovery is supposed to be 4-6 weeks. How long before I can get on the bikes again?


----------



## Butty1972 (28 Oct 2014)

The missus had her's out last year, after weeks and months of abject misery, and scaring my and the bairn to death as well... 
She had 3 keyhole surgery and was fighting fit again in about 3 weeks... but you ought to ask the advice of your hospital care team about restarting specific exercise and how much and when....
Good luck, i imagine you've been on a fat-free diet for a while now, think about the stuff you'll be able to eat again :-)


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Oct 2014)

All the best Cubist, hope everything goes perfectly


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck. 

If pain afterwards, take all the pain killers they offer and take them when they tell you to tell them. And make sure you follow there advice about rest and resuming activity


----------



## DWiggy (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck, hope all goes well!


----------



## Crackle (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Cubist (28 Oct 2014)

fat free diet? Hardly. I've had three episodes of agony in five years, one of which put me in hospital. The consultant reckons you're better off without them, and better to take it out now while I'm reasonably fit. Anyway, just packing my bag and leave in five. See ya!!


vickster said:


> Good luck.
> 
> If pain afterwards, take all the pain killers they offer and take them when they tell you to tell them. And make sure you follow there advice about rest and resuming activity


Pain killers? Oh yes. Already on daily codeine and paracetamol for my hip, so I'm not shy of the old painkillers.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2014)

All the best


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Oct 2014)

Good Luck!
I had mine out in August. 
Just watch what you eat afterwards.....I am putting on weight again after 2 years of a very low fat diet!


----------



## subaqua (28 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> Pain killers? Oh yes. Already on daily codeine and paracetamol for my hip, so I'm not shy of the old painkillers.


 and you could always use work contacts if they don't sort the pain out  

hopefully a short recovery because you ride and are healthier and fitter


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

best wishes and get better soon...


----------



## Brandane (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck with the op @Cubist , and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## hondated (28 Oct 2014)

Yes hope its gone all OK and you are soon pushing those pedals around Cubist.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Oct 2014)

Hope all went well.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck. Hope it went well. My twin grandsons had they're gall bladders and spleens removed when they were 7. They had keyhole surgery and within days were running around like lunatics. But as for older people. Take things easy and take the advise of the Dr. You may have to be careful of what you eat though as you may put some weight on.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Oct 2014)

Good luck, Cubist!

I hope it's round and just flops out and not like a Rubik's cube.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2014)

Very best wishes Cubist. Please let the parish know how it went.


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2014)

All the best and a quick recovery.


----------



## RWright (28 Oct 2014)

Hope you recover quickly and can get back out on the bike soon.


----------



## Custom24 (28 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> So what can I expect? Recovery is supposed to be 4-6 weeks. How long before I can get on the bikes again?


 Never mind that, how long before you can get back on CycleChat again?

Joking - best wishes for recovery.


----------



## Cubist (28 Oct 2014)

Well, nothing ever goes to plan does it! 
I was last on the list so went to theatre at 4 pm. Recovery room clock said 6.10 when I came e round. I'm now sat in a ward rather than going home. Pain killers all working so far, but no one seems keen for me to go home. Oh well, at least I can use my phone to keep myself entertained


----------



## G3CWI (28 Oct 2014)

Hope you get some sleep. Hospitals can be rather noisy.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Oct 2014)

Seems all went well @Cubist!
Speedy recovery, hope you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Oct 2014)

Ask if they'll let you keep it so you can use it to re-cover your old Brookes saddle.


GC


----------



## Justinslow (28 Oct 2014)

My 71 year old fathers in hospital at the moment having gone in with tummy pains and temperature. They suspected gall bladder infection, this quickly escalated to pneumonia and a partially collapsed lung due to shallow breathing and massive abdominal swelling. Antibiotics failed to quell the infection so after nearly a week of hell they took him off to theatre to remove his now rotting gall bladder. Two days in ITU and then back on the ward and he's now on the road to recovery, his breathing has improved and he's now on a light diet after about 12 days with no food (only IV fluids and a couple of TPN nutrient bags). hopefully he'll be home soon, a lot thinner than when he went in, but still with us thank God!
Needless to say my bike hasn't turned a wheel for some time. Just thought I'd share this story!
Hope you have a Speedy recovery by the way, it's a very common operation if there are no complications so they say.


----------



## cardiac case (28 Oct 2014)

It's THE BEST OP you can have. I know mine was. ( end of Aug )
I'm now working, lifting, and more important, sleeping normally. 
I even have a new p.b. for my "lap of the lanes" which includes standing on the peds up the dreaded Cherry Tree hill.

I wish you all the best. Happy days are just round the corner.
Cheers 
Paul G


----------



## cardiac case (29 Oct 2014)

Come on mate. Up you get. They don't let you home till they've taken the wee sample.

Sorry, that sounds wrong. Perhaps I should have said specimen.


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2014)

cardiac case said:


> Come on mate. Up you get. They don't let you home till they've taken the wee sample.
> 
> Sorry, that sounds wrong. Perhaps I should have said specimen.


Done all that. I was sat with the nurses having a cuppa at half three, gobsmacked at the lack of pain. 

Bad news is that my family have all got some horrific vomiting bug, so I'm probably better off here!


----------



## coffeejo (29 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> Done all that. I was sat with the nurses having a cuppa at half three, gobsmacked at the lack of pain.
> 
> Bad news is that my family have all got some horrific vomiting bug, so I'm probably better off here!


I'd mention that to the doctor. Can't imagine that vomiting + stitches would end well...


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I'd mention that to the doctor. Can't imagine that vomiting + stitches would end well...


No, neither can I. Cubette was throwing up on Sunday so hard she now has petichiae rash round her eyes, poor thing.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Oct 2014)

cardiac case said:


> They don't let you home till they've taken the wee sample.



Och, he may need a wee dram first.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2014)

Glad to hear you're OK, they'll probably keep you in for just a day, maybe 2 (risk of infection from the surgery unless they give you antibiotics and wave you off)


----------



## Dayvo (29 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I'd mention that to the doctor. Can't imagine that vomiting + stitches would end well...



If it's the Winter Vomitting Disease, it's best to stay well away from them.

It is highly contagious and lasts approx. 24 hours. Explosions from both ends at the same time. When I had it me and the girlfriend where in the bathroom together: one in the bath the other on the toilet. 

Hope you are all back on your feet soon.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> If it's the Winter Vomitting Disease, it's beat to stay well away from them.
> 
> It is highly contagious and lasts approx. 24 hours. Explosions from both ends at the same time. When I had it me and the girlfriend where in the bathroom together: one in the bath the other on the toilet.
> 
> Hope you are all back on your feet soon.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


>


No


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> No


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Oct 2014)

Sounds like you are better off in hospital for the moment Cubist!
... glad the operation went to plan.


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Glad to hear you're OK, they'll probably keep you in for just a day, maybe 2 (risk of infection from the surgery unless they give you antibiotics and wave you off)


It was supposed to be a day procedure and home for tea


----------



## ScotiaLass (29 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> It was supposed to be a day procedure and home for tea


So was mine, although the surgeon managed it by keyhole, I was in theatre for over 3 hours in the end. I was kept overnight and got sent home with a drain in.
They give you antibiotic cover in theatre as standard now, as well as painkillers, so you're nice and comfy when you wake up 
I hope you're feeling okay


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> It was supposed to be a day procedure and home for tea


so was my past procedure (in the summer). I went in at 7am, they didn't operate until gone 6pm and the ward I was on had a policy of not discharging anyone until their blood test results were back. The result was that I was not discharged until 6pm the following day! I was so glad to be back home.
Hope you're still feeling good and home soon.


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2014)

Yay, back home. Off my tits on opiates and catching up on some recorded rugby. Family are all in bed!!!! No pampering at Cube Towers :-(


----------



## dan_bo (29 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> Yay, back home. *Off my tits on opiates* and catching up on some recorded rugby. Family are all in bed!!!! No pampering at Cube Towers :-(



Save me some!

GWS.


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3353025, member: 259"]Glad to hear it's all going OK - just try and lay off the willy-waving for a bit![/QUOTE]
Errrrrr, shall we just say that codeine has an, Errrrrr, damping effect. Experience tells me not to bother!


----------



## ScotiaLass (29 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> Yay, back home. Off my tits on opiates and catching up on some recorded rugby. Family are all in bed!!!! No pampering at Cube Towers :-(


Glad you're home. I hate morphine, it makes me really ill but it's what they give in theatre. I had one dose and lost 2 days somewhere....
I hope everyone recovers soon!
Take it easy!


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2014)

A bit of advice on Codeine (3 months on 30mg 4 times daily after breaking my leg, then 2 months on 30mg up to 8 times a day after they 'swapped' the IM nail over) To avoid the 'corking' effect of taking it as soon as you feel the 'urge' to go for a poo......... go as soon as poss, or its on the laxitives.


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> A bit of advice on Codeine (3 months on 30mg 4 times daily after breaking my leg, then 2 months on 30mg up to 8 times a day after they 'swapped' the IM nail over) To avoid the 'corking' effect of taking it as soon as you feel the 'urge' to go for a poo......... go as soon as poss, or its on the laxitives.


Ain't that the truth....


----------



## coffeejo (29 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> Yay, back home. Off my tits on opiates and catching up on some recorded rugby. Family are all in bed!!!! No pampering at Cube Towers :-(


Hope the family feel better soon


----------



## slowmotion (29 Oct 2014)

Be very afraid of laxatives! I spent 12 hours on the throne after deciding to rid myself of Co-Codamol's side-effect.


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Be very afraid of laxatives! I spent 12 hours on the throne after deciding to rid myself of Co-Codamol's side-effect.


http://singletrackworld.com/2009/02/the-picolax-thread-returns/


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Oct 2014)

GWS, Cubist


----------



## hondated (29 Oct 2014)

+1 GWS Cubist


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2014)

All the best Cubist! Memories of NHS toilets are still painful, and very much fluid.


----------



## Cubist (7 Nov 2014)

So I have spent the last fortnight looking at my new bike. The pain from the op lasted about five or six days, and to be fair was never that bad. Enforced activities like looking after Cubester and Mrs Cube as they fired on both cylinders on the Novovirus all helped to make sure I was up and about far quicker than I expected. Imwent to a bonfire party on Saturday and Cubester's rugby match on Sunday, and as none of the associated beer came out of any of the holes on my abdomen I kind of assumed I was better. I therefore hopped on the turbo and discovered one of the stitches was tugging a bit, so I gave it a couple more days. Bored at home I have done a fair amount of cooking and shampooed all the carpets, but now Mum has been taken into hospital with pneumonia, so I slung the new Cube in the boot and drove down yesterday. I've just done a very pleasant 20 miler, doing a circular route of all the little villages involved in my teenage rides, Hampton, Eastcote, Barston, Temple Balsall, Balsall Common, Tile Hill, Berkswell, Four Oaks, Barston and back to Eastcote. The Cube was flawless, and I averaged 14 mph as I wanted to be a bit cautious and finish the ride. Not a glimmer of pain or discomfort. Looks like I'm back up and running! Hoorah!


----------



## ScotiaLass (7 Nov 2014)

Cubist said:


> So I have spent the last fortnight looking at my new bike. The pain from the op lasted about five or six days, and to be fair was never that bad. Enforced activities like looking after Cubester and Mrs Cube as they fired on both cylinders on the Novovirus all helped to make sure I was up and about far quicker than I expected. Imwent to a bonfire party on Saturday and Cubester's rugby match on Sunday, and as none of the associated beer came out of any of the holes on my abdomen I kind of assumed I was better. I therefore hopped on the turbo and discovered one of the stitches was tugging a bit, so I gave it a couple more days. Bored at home I have done a fair amount of cooking and shampooed all the carpets, but now Mum has been taken into hospital with pneumonia, so I slung the new Cube in the boot and drove down yesterday. I've just done a very pleasant 20 miler, doing a circular route of all the little villages involved in my teenage rides, Hampton, Eastcote, Barston, Temple Balsall, Balsall Common, Tile Hill, Berkswell, Four Oaks, Barston and back to Eastcote. The Cube was flawless, and I averaged 14 mph as I wanted to be a bit cautious and finish the ride. Not a glimmer of pain or discomfort. Looks like I'm back up and running! Hoorah!


Nice one! Glad you have made a quick recovery!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2014)

Cubist said:


> So I have spent the last fortnight looking at my new bike. The pain from the op lasted about five or six days, and to be fair was never that bad. Enforced activities like looking after Cubester and Mrs Cube as they fired on both cylinders on the Novovirus all helped to make sure I was up and about far quicker than I expected. Imwent to a bonfire party on Saturday and Cubester's rugby match on Sunday, and as none of the associated beer came out of any of the holes on my abdomen I kind of assumed I was better. I therefore hopped on the turbo and discovered one of the stitches was tugging a bit, so I gave it a couple more days. Bored at home I have done a fair amount of cooking and shampooed all the carpets, but now Mum has been taken into hospital with pneumonia, so I slung the new Cube in the boot and drove down yesterday. I've just done a very pleasant 20 miler, doing a circular route of all the little villages involved in my teenage rides, Hampton, Eastcote, Barston, Temple Balsall, Balsall Common, Tile Hill, Berkswell, Four Oaks, Barston and back to Eastcote. The Cube was flawless, and I averaged 14 mph as I wanted to be a bit cautious and finish the ride. Not a glimmer of pain or discomfort. Looks like I'm back up and running! Hoorah!


I'm sorry to hear about your mum - a GWS to her!

I'm glad that you seem to be healing rapidly. The area you cycled round is where I used to ride and @dave r still does. My memory is very sieve-like - you had probably told me that you came from round there, but if so, I had forgotten!


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2014)

Cubist said:


> So I have spent the last fortnight looking at my new bike. The pain from the op lasted about five or six days, and to be fair was never that bad. Enforced activities like looking after Cubester and Mrs Cube as they fired on both cylinders on the Novovirus all helped to make sure I was up and about far quicker than I expected. Imwent to a bonfire party on Saturday and Cubester's rugby match on Sunday, and as none of the associated beer came out of any of the holes on my abdomen I kind of assumed I was better. I therefore hopped on the turbo and discovered one of the stitches was tugging a bit, so I gave it a couple more days. Bored at home I have done a fair amount of cooking and shampooed all the carpets, but now Mum has been taken into hospital with pneumonia, so I slung the new Cube in the boot and drove down yesterday. I've just done a very pleasant 20 miler, doing a circular route of all the little villages involved in my teenage rides, Hampton, Eastcote, Barston, Temple Balsall, Balsall Common, Tile Hill, Berkswell, Four Oaks, Barston and back to Eastcote. The Cube was flawless, and I averaged 14 mph as I wanted to be a bit cautious and finish the ride. Not a glimmer of pain or discomfort. Looks like I'm back up and running! Hoorah!



Glad you're healing well, I went through Balsall Common yesterday on my way to Wellesbourne Airfield, I know that area well.


----------



## Cubist (7 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your mum - a GWS to her!
> 
> I'm glad that you seem to be healing rapidly. The area you cycled round is where I used to ride and @dave r still does. My memory is very sieve-like - you had probably told me that you came from round there, but if so, I had forgotten!


I was born in Marston Green when it was still Warwickshire. We moved to Bickenhill when I was six, then Balsall Common when I was 11. All my formative years were spent there and my parents moved to Hampton when I went away to Uni. If you know Hampton well you'll be interested to know they bought the lodge to the manor that overhangs the Highstreet. 

Mum now lives in a bungalow near Eastcote, she is not well at all, but at 89 is pretty stoical about the fact she may be on her final journey. Sister and I are going to have to find some nursing care for her, but that's another story.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Nov 2014)

Hope your mum is better soon, stoical or not.


----------

